# It's Me!



## Twitch (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey guys,

My name is Kurt, I live in Canada doing IT work for the provincial gov't.

One of my main hobbies is insect macro photography, which led me to buying some of those mantis egg sacs from costco (which I believe just resells them for another site). I stuck those in my back yard and was really excited when they hatched and snapped a lot of pictures. On a whim I took one of the little guys and put him in a plastic 1 gallon jar which is the mantis I have now.

I came upon this forum searching for answers to a health issue my poor mantis was having (more info in the health forum) and since then have been reading more and more of this board. It's really getting my interest in trying out some other breeds of mantids. My wife is going to take a bit more convincing however.

Hmm not much else to say about me really, I noticed Macro Junkie posts here I've spoke with him over at the canon photography forum several times. If you're interested some of my macro photography is at http://flickr.com/photos/twitch1977

Well that's me in a nutshell, if you can recommend a breed of mantis that can survive on crickets and the various worms you can get at pet stores (winter is long, cold and fast approaching here) I'd love to hear it! (Or if you know a place I can buy mantids in Canada or ship to Canada, I don't know the legalities on this.)

Thanks everyone for being so welcoming.

Kurt


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 12, 2008)

welcome!!  i love macro photography. i just brought a new camera today a *canon ixus 75* the guy at the shop said it was good for macro. and in my price budget lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Kurt, welcome to the forum! Tell your wife they eat males! maybe then she will be interested! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 12, 2008)

hi krut welcome to the forum, THIS..... IS....... MANTIIIIIS!!!!!!!!

i,m gettin a macro camera on my Bday


----------

